# Map HD channels to non-HD channels



## appleguy101 (Dec 2, 2008)

Tivo needs to consider a supported mapping function. As most cable companies put the HD channels with different numbers, Tivo should have a built-in function for mapping.

For example, in the NY Metro Area, I want to tune to channel 4, but always get the HD version of the channel. So, in the channel setup screen, there should be a way for channel 4 to be mapped to channel 244. If I press channel 4, then Tivo would tune to channel 244. 

I think this would be a great additional feature. So, instead of having to learn the HD channel numbers, I can continue to use all of my favorite channel numbers for my local area without any additional effort.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

I completely agree!


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I disagree - there are time when, to save space, I will record a non-HD program from the SD channel. I want the ability to tune both channels (HD and SD)


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

For now, you can remove the channels you don't receive and don't want from Settings -> Channels -> Channels List. Wishlists and Suggestions won't record from channels you remove, so you never have to worry about accidentally recording the wrong version of a program.










You can also mark your favorites. Once you do that, press ENT while in the guide to select your favorites lineup.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> For now, you can remove the channels you don't receive and don't want from Settings -> Channels -> Channels List. Wishlists and Suggestions won't record from channels you remove, so you never have to worry about accidentally recording the wrong version of a program.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't fix the problem of knowing that HD version of channel 2 is channel 186. There are 100 favorites in between.

I was just now tempted to remove the SD versions from my favorites, but decided a WANT a place to quickly see what's on the OTA networks all at once. That's 2,5,7,9,11, and 32 Not 184, 186, 193, 223, and ....

I agree with the original poster. We need a way to re-organize the channel sequence.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I wonder what the cable companies will do when the analogs go off the air. But probably they'll just send downconverted, cropped versions of the channels at the old channel numbers, for the sake of their installed SD customers.

DirecTV actually maps both SD and HD versions to the same number.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

netringer said:


> That doesn't fix the problem of knowing that HD version of channel 2 is channel 186. There are 100 favorites in between.


If you have 100 favorites, I can see how that would be a problem.

It's less of a problem when you have 30-40 favorites, so minimal scrolling is required. I removed the SD versions of all channels from my Channels List.


----------

